# Blue Phase Ross Mount



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I just got my BPR back from Sportsmans Taxidermy yesterday and I thought I would share a few pics of it. I shot the bird last spring in ND.
[siteimg]6990[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6991[/siteimg]
[siteimg]6992[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice looking bird/mount Snowhunter - Congrats!

Just make sure Jake doesn't get his paws on it...


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Scott, Jake leaves all of my mounts alone. I just ask him "where are the birds" and he runs around the room and looks at all four of the mounts, it is pretty amusing.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice mount. You should send that pic to Sask. enviroment. They say a BPR doesn't exsist.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice mount, really pretty bird


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Very nice mount that is a trophy for sure


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

headshot said:


> Nice mount. You should send that pic to Sask. enviroment. They say a BPR doesn't exsist.


That is pretty funny since they are in a few of peer reviewed papers and this is the second BPR I have seen. I have also seen a couple of Blue/Ross hybrids. Well since Sask doesn't believe in them, if you accidentally shoot one in canada in the spring, it must be a Blue Goose and is all good, :lol: :lol: .


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I never thought of that angle. It would be hard to get prosecuted for something that doesn't exsist. Was the bird with a flock of Ross'?


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

This bird came in with a large mixed flock of snows and ross, got him on my last shot, broke a wingtip and it fell onto the one dry patch of field for miles.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> got him on my last shot, broke a wingtip and it fell onto the one dry patch of field for miles.


Sounds like it was meant to be. I did a little digging and Enviroment Canada now acknowledges the BPR, but SERM doesn't.

http://www.pnr-rpn.ec.gc.ca/nature/migr ... 09.en.html


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice looking bird!


----------



## large munsterlander (Apr 13, 2007)

Awesome bird i would love to see one flying into my decoy spread!


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

large munsterlander said:


> Awesome bird i would love to see one flying into my decoy spread!


I had no idea it was a bpr when I shot it, I had been trying to shoot white bellied blues that entire weekend, several people in my hunting party were looking to get one mounted and low and behold I shoot this instead. As I got closer to the bird I thought it might be a bpr  and started running towards it, when I got to it I started making so much noise I am sure my hunting buddies thought I was dying, I am pretty sure I made 2-3 times more noise then when I recovered my first collared ross and that was a lot of noise. :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is a great looking mount. Congrats on the bird.
.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

We got one this year that we think is one as well. I decided to eat it though.............

J.k. It's in my freezer and I am thinking about haveing Jonser mount it.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Maverick said:


> It's in my freezer and I am thinking about haveing Jonser mount it.


Definately, Jim Benson and Jonser did mine and I am very happy with it. Also if you took in to them I could check it out. Jonser's bpr is still there in the shop as well. When you get a bpr I think the only thing to do is have it mounted. :beer:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I think thats the first time I've see a bird mounted in the corn stubble...looks AWESOME :beer:


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

I was told that they didnt exist either, but I had seen them on refuges before... :-?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Definately, Jim Benson and Jonser did mine and I am very happy with it. Also if you took in to them I could check it out. Jonser's bpr is still there in the shop as well. When you get a bpr I think the only thing to do is have it mounted.


 We are not sure if it's a bfr or if it's a hybrid snow/ross? It's a tad bit bigger(not much), but has the same head with warts.


----------

